# Oh No the h3ll she didnt!



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

**For those of you who don't know I have been having problems w/ Tasha beating up Legend and just not doing well in a multidog home** Tasha came to visit me today. All was great and she was fine with Legend. Wasnt bossy or anything. These pictures were literally a few hours ago. Didnt even have a problem with Gemyni through her crate. Her and Legend were playing all day today. And then about an hour ago I told Tasha to go upstairs due to her barking and acting up over someone walking past the house. She refused to go. So I got up and told her again "Tasha Upstairs" like I would normally do she kept up running around the living room like an idiot. So I grabbed her by her collar to lead her to the steps while saying Tasha Upstairs Now. Well we didnt even make it to the steps because this little $%^&* grabbed my wrist and arm! I didnt realize until I seen my mom get up with a weird look on her face and something in her hand. And when I looked down she was trying to repeatly bite my arm. I lifted her up my her collar so her front legs werent touching the ground and when she did that she loosened her grip and I pulled my arm out! As I'm screaming some not so nice things at her and following behind her as she went growling up the steps I'm thinking I'm gonna kill her! I'm really going to take her @$$ out! I calmed some as I got upstairs my mom on my heels and just put Tasha in the spare room and shut the door. I came downstairs and called my grandparents as I am NOT and will be [email protected] if I'm going to take her back to my grandparents or rehome this dog! That could have been one of my grandparents she bit and I will not have that! And I'm defintely not going to adopt her out to anyone. Especially with little kids.(As she is very overprotective of little ones) That situation could have gotten ugly! And I'm glad Legend was in his crate and not out as I dont even want to imagine what could have happen if he would have seen her biting me! So she will be put to sleep in the next couple of days. And yes I am okay. I have some teeth marks and a little bruising but it could have been alot worse! From now on I'm strictly APBT's! I will NEVER own another breed. I will always open my home to a dog in need and adopt the dog out but never ever own another breed!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wondering but was your dog excited when you grabbed hiim. Was it rough playing or was there serious bad aggression behind it? Ive had dogs do that too, little yappy ones but it wasnt serious. Only you can answer that question.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I've grabbed her collar before while she runs around the living room and gets crazy when dogs past by or barks when someone walks past that she randomly starts barking at. She had to be serious b/c when I looked down at her she was biting me repeatly! Once I got my arm out her mouth I let her collar go and she was growling and her hair was standing up. She's NEVER acted that way toward me or family and I wouldnt never allow this behavior toward anyone else either unless they were coming toward me in a threating manner.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Whoa! thats too bad, Im sorry you have to go thru this now.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Im sad that I have to put her down. but at the same time I'm glad it came out while she was here and not her biting one of my grandparents!(As they took her when she needed to be rehomed and was here visiting)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I understand your decision to put her down. My question is this, Its not like a pitbull to repeadetly bite. When they are USUALLY aggressive they bite and hold, thats why I had asked earlier. 

GL with your decision, sorry you have to make it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I understand your decision to put her down. My question is this, Its not like a pitbull to repeadetly bite. When they are USUALLY aggressive they bite and hold, thats why I had asked earlier.
> 
> GL with your decision, sorry you have to make it.


oldfort,
shes talking about her gsd.Good that your putting her down.Sounds like something went wrong after you got rid of her the first time.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahh Well see now it makes sense! For some reason I was thinking it was the APBT and that didnt add up!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ahh Well see now it makes sense! For some reason I was thinking it was the APBT and that didnt add up!


NOOOO!!! lol. Legend would NEVER bite me, growl, or anything else that could pontentially get him into big trouble with me! If I shoot him that "behavior yourself" glance. His ears go back and he comes over to me wagging his tail!


----------



## APBTenthusiast (Oct 31, 2006)

Isn't it amazing? Those who know the breed understand they are infact the best. I will never live one year of my life without owning a Pit Bull. Actually my plan is as soon as the crew I have now pass on in about 10 years I will open my home to strictly fostering Pit Bulls!

I have three and one shepherd, and I aways catch myself yelling at the GSD and never the three PB's. Well sometimes the puppy, but thats cause he does puppy stuff lol.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

You know the place where I'm going to take her to be put down told me I have to wait 14 days after she bit me before they will put her down! :shock: I'm like hello? She freakin bit me w/ the intention to do some damage! So I said what is she going to really have to do outright attack me before you put her down asap? This lady said well you can board her at a kennel! :stick: I'm like oh just board her where I'll put someone else in jeapordy(sp) of being bitten worse then me. If she thought nothing of biteing me I'm sure she's attack a stranger lady!...Ugh! So now I have to find a place that will do it sooner then that b/c I don't want her in my house! Especially if this happens again and Legend's out!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the dog has to go through a quarintien before they put it to sleep,that goes for every where,since they want to see if the dog was rabid,I guess they figure if she dosent die of rabies with in 2 weeks she was healthy and then they put her down.


----------



## APBTenthusiast (Oct 31, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> You know the place where I'm going to take her to be put down told me I have to wait 14 days after she bit me before they will put her down! :shock: I'm like hello? She freakin bit me w/ the intention to do some damage! So I said what is she going to really have to do outright attack me before you put her down asap? This lady said well you can board her at a kennel! :stick: I'm like oh just board her where I'll put someone else in jeapordy(sp) of being bitten worse then me. If she thought nothing of biteing me I'm sure she's attack a stranger lady!...Ugh! So now I have to find a place that will do it sooner then that b/c I don't want her in my house! Especially if this happens again and Legend's out!


They will tell you that everywhere. Dont tell them she bit you, just tell them you have your reasons and will they euthanize her or not. If not, move to the next one. If you must tell them she bit you say it was about 2 1/5 weeks ago and it took you a while to make the decision.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

APBTenthusiast said:


> They will tell you that everywhere. Dont tell them she bit you, just tell them you have your reasons and will they euthanize her or not. If not, move to the next one. If you must tell them she bit you say it was about 2 1/5 weeks ago and it took you a while to make the decision.


Okay. I'll call on Friday to a couple of places and tell them that then.


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

can't you try to place her in a shelter??? maybe she was distressed from the situation at your home.. frankly you don't seem to care much about her and dogs are very sensitive ..try to place her in the hands of someone that is more keen to love her and give her attention..hey you guys have a harsh heart she's a creature of God too and she has the right to live!..I'm astonished from such coldness..
Give her a chance please..think about it..please


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry Lisa But Not If She Is Human Aggressive.

sECOND, I KNOW Tasha cares about that dog but she is mature and responsible enough to see past her own feelings, something that is hard to do.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes it is a very hard decision to make, but what if the dog was adopted out and bit someone else? That is a possibility that has to be considered.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisa3 said:


> can't you try to place her in a shelter??? maybe she was distressed from the situation at your home.. frankly you don't seem to care much about her and dogs are very sensitive ..try to place her in the hands of someone that is more keen to love her and give her attention..hey you guys have a harsh heart she's a creature of God too and she has the right to live!..I'm astonished from such coldness..
> Give her a chance please..think about it..please


I DO very much care about this dog! She is my baby BUT I have 2 other dogs to be concerned about as well. She has beat up on Legend I will not tolerate her doing that to him or Gemyni(My pup I took in from a bad situation). If I didnt care about this dog when she was 6 months and my Uncle was going to give her away I would NOT have asked if I could have her. Well actually I cried because I didnt want her to go somewhere that didnt have people who didnt care about her as much as I did! On this forum I have talked about her and the situation I was having with her.
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/1160-update-magic-tasha-legend.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/1238-i-dont-know-what-do.html

I have called rescues and shelters! None of which will not take her for one reason or another. One said that she would have to stay with me until she was adopted out which isnt an option at this moment. And the other told me because of her dog aggression she wouldnt be placed. The trainers I take Legend to I had a sit down with them and discussed if my problems with Tasha would be able to be worked out. They all told me No. If she is a danger to the other dogs and a danger to me and especially other people the best thing would be for me to put her to sleep.

Legend has gotten to the point of guarding Gemyni and when she is in her crate he doesn not want Tasha anywhere near her! I just cant trust Tasha anymore.

When she bit me she was here at my house visiting because I missed her! I went and picked her up-The person who you just said is not keen enough to love her and give her attention! What if she would have bit one of my grandparents?? When my grandmom was going to bring her back to me she said Nevermind. Wait until you find her a home and WE WILL as a family screen the adopters! As a matter of fact I had 3 homes lined up for her this week. 2 families had young kids. I know Tasha would never hurt a child BUT she gets upset when children cry. What if one of the adopters go to pick up the child as Tasha claims as "hers"? If she didnt think twice about biting me I'm sure she would outright attack a stranger especially if there is a child involved!

When I made the desicion she wouldnt be going back to my grandparents I was crying my eyes out talking to them. And even was up crying for hours the night she bit me b/c I KNOW what needs to be done. What if she attacks someone or mauls me? Or gets into a all out brawl with Legend? I be DAMNED if I put myself, someone else, or my other dogs in that situation!

For you to call me harsh or heartless you have NO clue about me and you didnt even bother to ask questions! I'm the last person on earth to be mean or cold toward a dog! And to back up what I just said about her biting me again I'm sure it will happen again if she doesnt go soon. This morning she jumped up on my coffee table(Which she's NEVER done) and refused to get off. I told her Off and she bared her teeth at me! Of course once I moved foward toward her and said Get OFF! She got down but was still growling. So what does that say to you Lisa??? Let me ask you this would you put yourself, your animals which you consider just like your kids, or someone else in danger???? I THINK NOT!


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> I DO very much care about this dog! She is my baby BUT I have 2 other dogs to be concerned about as well. She has beat up on Legend I will not tolerate her doing that to him or Gemyni(My pup I took in from a bad situation). If I didnt care about this dog when she was 6 months and my Uncle was going to give her away I would NOT have asked if I could have her. Well actually I cried because I didnt want her to go somewhere that didnt have people who didnt care about her as much as I did! On this forum I have talked about her and the situation I was having with her.
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/1160-update-magic-tasha-legend.html
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/1238-i-dont-know-what-do.html
> 
> ...


I guess she'll have to be killed ..you give no possible way out..I cannot understand how such a things can happen..you are the only one that can find an explanation to this..maybe she's vicious, but her eyes tells me the opposite..of course I must be wrong
may God bless her pure soul.
Regards


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

her EYES???? are you serious................


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes her eyes..why not?..eyes can tell a lot about humans as well as animals..of course you must be sensitive enough to feel it


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

dog is man best friend..even this simple statement is now distorted in its meaning. Dogs are attacking their own masters..sounds almost blasphemy to me...I can't believe this
We humanize our dogs..we let them sleep in our beds, sit in our sofas..and when we realize we cannot control them we just put them to " sleep".
I post here an old pic so dear to me ..my gradma's bull..she loved him so and he would have jumped into fire for her..yet he was in his place in the yard everybody in his place humans and animals ..not asking from a dog to act like a human ..and dog absolutely was man's best friend.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisa3 said:


> I guess she'll have to be killed ..you give no possible way out..I cannot understand how such a things can happen..you are the only one that can find an explanation to this..maybe she's vicious, but her eyes tells me the opposite..of course I must be wrong
> may God bless her pure soul.
> Regards


Well if you think otherwise YOU come and get her. Let her snap and bite you! I have done everything I possibly can for this dog. I never said she was Vicious! But she is snapping at me and my other dogs I will not tolerate this! I have spoken with trainers they have all told me to put her down. I'm a 105lb women. Tasha is 65-70lbs. She could easily knock me down and attack me if she wanted to. And to have a dog I dont TRUST living in my house is just not how I'm going to live. Thinking oh well if I tell her to sitdown is she going to bite me! I WILL NOT tolerate HA in any of MY dogs. But if thats what you like thats your business. I'm done with talking to you!...FYI- I did not post this thread to be called heartless and cold. This is a very difficult thing for me. And I like to keep my friends here on the forum updated on whats going on with my dogs. They have been very helpful with anything and everything I ask them about!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry that this is happenong to you tasha. I know how hard it is to have to put one down that you care about. I have had to do this never b/c a dog bit me b/c the dogs killed my goats. They were unplaceable just like tasha. You are in my thought through this hard time.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sensitivity has nothing to do with it. Only she knows her dog and If she says she has to put it down because it bit her with intention then I believe her. NO ONE wants to put down their own dog but I commend a person who can look past thier SENSITIVITY and see the responsible thing to do. 

Could the dog be rehabed? Quite possibly, but in the meantime it could also harm and individual. There are thousands of good stable dogs that dont need rehabing that just need a home so why take a chance on an unstable dog that has already bitten. Why not give that chance to a dog that is already needing a home and has a stable temperament. They are putting to "sleep" as you say thousands of dogs daily that could be placed in homes. I dont see the point, unless I wanted to keep the dog, in trying to rehab and rehome a human aggressive dog. This is why people are getting bit today by dogs that shouldnt be biting!!

I hate to see anyone critized or smart remarks made towards a person who has to make a HARD EMOTIONAL decision to put a friend to "sleep" but is RESPONSIBLE enough to do it. You make it sound like she wanted to do this, that she is taking the easy way out! NOT SO. She is assuring that it doesnt happen again to her family, or yours when you go to rescue a dog and pick this one up at a rehab shelter.

Again, Im not sayin that it couldnt be done successfully.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Tasha , you know whats right.So you stik to your guns, we are right here for ya!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you all for understanding! You guys know I wouldnt even think to do this if it wasnt my last option! I'd spend my last dime on taking her to a behaviorist but like the trainers have all ready told me(All those trainers I trust. They are all qualified have plenty of experience) its best to put her down. I couldnt even enjoy the holiday today with my family because its eating me up that I have to put my best friend down in the next couple of days!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry, Tasha.


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I hate to see anyone critized or smart remarks made towards a person who has to make a HARD EMOTIONAL decision to put a friend to "sleep" but is RESPONSIBLE enough to do it. You make it sound like she wanted to do this, that she is taking the easy way out! NOT SO. She is assuring that it doesnt happen again to her family, or yours when you go to rescue a dog and pick this one up at a rehab shelter.
> 
> Again, Im not sayin that it couldnt be done successfully.


I'm sure Tasha is the nicest lady ..but I'm also sure she made some mistakes in handling this dog ..and I don't think a "comfortable" sympathetic attitude will help her at all to prevent her having further problems with the other dogs she owns..it is not normal that your dog turns against you!! OFK I often sound nasty to my daughter too especially when I am reproching her..does that mean I don't love her?


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Lisa3 said:


> I'm sure Tasha is the nicest lady ..but I'm also sure she made some mistakes in handling this dog ..and I don't think a "comfortable" sympathetic attitude will help her at all to prevent her having further problems with the other dogs she owns..it is not normal that your dog turns against you!! OFK I often sound nasty to my daughter too especially when I am reproching her..does that mean I don't love her?


*#1 I said I was done talking to you about MY situation! Meaning don't reply to this thread! #2 I DONT have any problems w/ my other dogs Both are well behaved and can be taken out into public w/o being embarassed as Tasha could not! I'm done with explaining you do not know what I have done and been through with this dog!*

*Please Oldfort or Gopitbull or one of the moderators please close this thread before I cuss this lady out!:curse: This is not a time where I needed to be critized by a member who doesnt even come on this forum as much as others and is more of a newer member and does not know me!* Thanks guys!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

EXACTLY how are you SURE she made some mistakes?

SO are you bold enough to say a well trained, prfessionally handled dog could never turn out wrong?


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> EXACTLY how are you SURE she made some mistakes?
> 
> SO are you bold enough to say a well trained, prfessionally handled dog could never turn out wrong?


I'm pretty sure none of my dogs would ever turn against me because I love them, respect them but I do not forget they are dogs..I don't know about professional trainers.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I honestly hope for your sake you are right and you very well may be. I dont think a single one of my dogs would either or I wouldnt have them, its what you would do should something happen.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

tasha im so sorry you had to make this decision, i know it is hard for you. I believe your doing the right thing any dog that bites a person unless defending himself i believe need to be put down.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

O.K Girl, locking it up!!!!!!!!


----------

